# Help activating anti-theft alarm



## type17volkswagen (May 2, 2004)

Today I helped a friend with some coding on her 2018 Tiguan S (MQB). I followed the coding found on the Mk7 Golf forum.
- Comfort windows - worked 
- Disable auto stop/start using the voltage method - worked
- Enable anti-theft alarm - no luck

Before we started I tested to ensure it wasn't activated from the factory. Opened the lock door, no alarm. I coded with with:
_
Activate Antitheft Alarm

09 Central Electronics (security access: 31347)
Adaptations
IDE 04928 - ENG 10888 Anti theft device - Anti theft Alarm System
change not active —> active​_

I used that same coding on my MQB Alltrack and it worked on it.

Finally the question: have any of you activated the alarm on your 2018 Tiguan? Any luck? What other coding did you do to get it to work?

Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 18, 2013)

My apologies that I cannot help you answer your questions about the alarm. I do have a question; When you say you were able to get the comfort windows feature to work, do you mean from the key fob? If so, would you mind posting the coding you did?

I have been able to get the following to work but haven't dug deep yet;

heated seat memory
5 lamp stop light


----------



## type17volkswagen (May 2, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> My apologies that I cannot help you answer your questions about the alarm. I do have a question; When you say you were able to get the comfort windows feature to work, do you mean from the key fob? If so, would you mind posting the coding you did?
> 
> I have been able to get the following to work but haven't dug deep yet;
> 
> ...


Yes, from the key fob. I used:

Windows open/close with key fob

09 Central Electronics (security access: 31347)
Adaptations
ENG 10609 - ENG 02021 ZV Komfort - Comfort closing
change not active —> active

ENG 10609 - ENG 02022 ZV Komfort - Comfort opening
change not active —> active

ENG 10609 - ENG 166652 ZV Komfort - Funk Komfort oeffnen
change not active —> active

ENG 10609 - ENG 116651 ZV Komfort - Funk Komfort schliessen
change not active —> active

ENG 10609 - ENG 122994 ZV Komfort - Menüsteuerung Komfortbedienung einstellbar
set to adjustable

Be sure Comfort Opening/Closing is activated in the car setup menu


----------



## Iljata (Oct 14, 2017)

type17volkswagen said:


> Today I helped a friend with some coding on her 2018 Tiguan S (MQB). I followed the coding found on the Mk7 Golf forum.
> - Comfort windows - worked
> - Disable auto stop/start using the voltage method - worked
> - Enable anti-theft alarm - no luck
> ...




Can you share the steps to disable the Auto start/stop? Also how do you enable the CCM to show on in the CAR Menu?


----------



## amorek13 (Aug 10, 2010)

Hey sales where can I Find the coding for Five lamp stop light Please


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

I want to know the procedure to disable the auto stop/start. Please post this too.



type17volkswagen said:


> Finally the question: have any of you activated the alarm on your 2018 Tiguan? Any luck? What other coding did you do to get it to work?


I assumed that the alarm was activated by default. With every new car I have owned in years, the alarm was set as soon as you locked the car. Are you telling me that my car does not have a built-in alarm already? If my car does not have a functional anti-theft alarm this is (IMHO) a warranty repair issue and a bad move on VW's part.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## Iljata (Oct 14, 2017)

In the MK7 forum There is DIY where you change the temp set point tricking the car to think it's too cold to turn off. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

JSWTDI09 said:


> I want to know the procedure to disable the auto stop/start. Please post this too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I remember my 2012 passat didn't have any alarm. It had the fake honk, but the alarm was a VW genuine accessory. It included a module and had to be coded.

I swore that VW cleaned up its act, moved forward from 1993 to 2018 and started offering it as an afterthought on the new (mainly MQB) models. I would not be surprised if that was not the case though. The only explanation is that the alarm is only included with kessy now and the S doesn't have that..


----------



## type17volkswagen (May 2, 2004)

Update - I originally posted this for a friend with a S model. Since then we bought an SE and I've had no luck coding the alarm to work (which was easy in my Alltrack). I've compared adaptation channels between my Alltrack and Tiguan and they're a match.

Today I saw THIS ALARM KIT on VW's accessories website. It's only $167 and does not say it includes an activation code, so I'm wondering if it's just a relay or that little separate horn that goes under the cowl... 

Anyone here bought and installed this or know what the kit contains???


----------



## cjconover (May 3, 2018)

*Comfot Windows / Key fob*

After reading this post, I thought I would have my local dealer turn this option on for me when my remote start was being installed. When I went to pick up my Tig, the service manger said they had to call VW to find out why they could not get the comfort windows to work. I was told that they fob does not operate the windows, I need to use the door handle - when locking the doors (windows roll up) , unlocking doors hold the door handle for a longer amount of time and windows roll down. Of course this option was disabled from factory but is now turned on. So I am so confused...

Cindy


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

cjconover said:


> After reading this post, I thought I would have my local dealer turn this option on for me when my remote start was being installed. When I went to pick up my Tig, the service manger said they had to call VW to find out why they could not get the comfort windows to work. I was told that they fob does not operate the windows, I need to use the door handle - when locking the doors (windows roll up) , unlocking doors hold the door handle for a longer amount of time and windows roll down. Of course this option was disabled from factory but is now turned on. So I am so confused...
> 
> Cindy



The option to have all windows close by touching the lock portion of the handle for 3 seconds is an active feature (turned on by the factory). The option to open them using the unlock portion of the handle is not an active feature (and one I didn't know could be programmed).

The option to open/close windows using the key-fob can be programmed. You can do this yourself using VCDS or a similar alternative.


----------



## cjconover (May 3, 2018)

*Comfort Windows*



i_am_sam_i_am said:


> The option to have all windows close by touching the lock portion of the handle for 3 seconds is an active feature (turned on by the factory). The option to open them using the unlock portion of the handle is not an active feature (and one I didn't know could be programmed).
> 
> The option to open/close windows using the key-fob can be programmed. You can do this yourself using VCDS or a similar alternative.


I forgot to mention, I did not get to try out the open / close of the windows since my Tig was already sent to the body shop. I will test it out when I get it back and let you know

Cindy


----------



## type17volkswagen (May 2, 2004)

Back to the topic - activating the alarm...

I had an alarm kit for my Jetta that had a left over 646 relay I didn’t need. I checked the Tiguan’s fuse boxes under the hood and in the dash and there is no available (wired) slot for a 646. So I’m going to say the kit isn’t just a relay. 

I then checked under the cowl the see if there was an alarm horn or at least wiring for it. Good news there is a harness connector. 










I ordered an inexpensive horn off eBay and I’ll test it when I receive it. I’m hoping it’s as simple as that...




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Iljata (Oct 14, 2017)

type17volkswagen said:


> Back to the topic - activating the alarm...
> 
> I had an alarm kit for my Jetta that had a left over 646 relay I didn’t need. I checked the Tiguan’s fuse boxes under the hood and in the dash and there is no available (wired) slot for a 646. So I’m going to say the kit isn’t just a relay.
> 
> ...


Any progress on the alarm enabling on the Tig?

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## type17volkswagen (May 2, 2004)

Iljata said:


> Any progress on the alarm enabling on the Tig?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Yes - it's working perfectly via the car horn. Stop reading now unless you want my long winded back story:

1) I'd been testing the alarm function by lowering the driver's window, locking with the key fob, waiting until the alarm light stopped flashing rapidly, then reaching in and opening the door from the inside door handle.
2) I got the inexpensive under-cowl alarm-horn off eBay Germany. Installed it. Still no alarm horn, from either the car or alarm horn. So not a hardware issue.
3) Went back and triple checked my BCM adaptation channels matched those in my Alltrack. They did. So not a coding issue.
4) Scratched my head while I thought about what could possibly be different between the Tiguan and Alltrack. I started thinking that the Alltrack has a physical key and the Tiguan has KESSY.
5) I went back to test one more time to rule out KESSY. I made sure to walk the key fob far away from the Tiguan this time. Bam! There's my answer - apparently I'd had the fob too close to the vehicle when I was testing and it must override the alarm on KESSY vehicles when the fob is near ???

Anyway, all that was required was the coding change and testing with the fob out of range on my SE.

Now that doesn't answer the question in my original post about activating it for an S model. The friend I made the change for has an S and she moved from the area so I can't go back check my coding on hers.


----------



## type17volkswagen (May 2, 2004)

For anyone activating the alarm on a 2018 SE (VW added alarm to SE in 2019), here are the BCM adaptation channel values on mine.

IDE04928-ENG115867-Anti-theft device-Akustischer Alarm Signalhorn [active] 
IDE04928-ENG115864-Anti-theft device-Alarmsignal [frequency modulated] 
IDE04928-ENG141960-Anti-theft device-Anti-theft alarm system [active]


----------



## Iljata (Oct 14, 2017)

type17volkswagen said:


> Yes - it's working perfectly via the car horn. Stop reading now unless you want my long winded back story:
> 
> 1) I'd been testing the alarm function by lowering the driver's window, locking with the key fob, waiting until the alarm light stopped flashing rapidly, then reaching in and opening the door from the inside door handle.
> 2) I got the inexpensive under-cowl alarm-horn off eBay Germany. Installed it. Still no alarm horn, from either the car or alarm horn. So not a hardware issue.
> ...


Fun staff 

Thank you for your extensive elaboration. I did the programming/coding in our Tig SE and no luck. I'll give a try on my GSW.
Earlier I was coding the tails on the GSW and enabled the Alarm as indicated via the long coding - which as counter effect disabled the chirp when locking. I'll try the adaptation first and then the long string next.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

So the 167$ alarm kit from VW is a waste? 

Thanks for this write up - definitely planning on doing this. Cannot believe the tiguan doesn't have an alarm from the factory on all trims. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## type17volkswagen (May 2, 2004)

D3Audi said:


> So the 167$ alarm kit from VW is a waste?
> 
> Thanks for this write up - definitely planning on doing this. Cannot believe the tiguan doesn't have an alarm from the factory on all trims.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Probably not always a waste - depends on trim and year. When I bought the kit for my Mk6 Jetta it had the horn and the hood latch with an integrated open-closed sensor. You'd need that - most likely to complete the alarm circuit. Anyway, easiest way to tell if you have the hood latch with the sensor is to open your hood and switch the ignition on to see if the dash shows the hood open or not. If it's red it knows it's open so you have a sensor and the kit wouldn't be of much value...

I think the 2018 SEs have the sensor because they can have the remote start retrofit kit added and coded. Definitely need a hood sensor for that.

Feels like I rambled a bit - hope I made some sense.


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

type17volkswagen said:


> For anyone activating the alarm on a 2018 SE (VW added alarm to SE in 2019), here are the BCM adaptation channel values on mine.
> 
> IDE04928-ENG115867-Anti-theft device-Akustischer Alarm Signalhorn [active]
> IDE04928-ENG115864-Anti-theft device-Alarmsignal [frequency modulated]
> IDE04928-ENG141960-Anti-theft device-Anti-theft alarm system [active]


Did you do these changes with VCDS? I can't seem to find the last one in OBD11 to change it to active --> "Anti Theft Alarm System". Any tips? I have a 2018 SE 08/17 build.









** Edit ** 

Disregard. Got it working. Anti theft alarm is "diebstahlwarnanlage" in German. Changed it to active and the anti theft alarm works.


----------



## type17volkswagen (May 2, 2004)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

